# FS - Albino Bristlenose Plecos



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

All gone. Thanks!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. gotta get rid of these guys


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Post a photo. This may help with the sale of them. The ones I just sold went fairly quick. I guess @ $3 each I asked to little for them. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

im down for some baby albino bnp's pik up this wknd? how bout sunday?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry today is the only day ill be at my parents place. I can meet next week sunday though. Give me a pm and we can discuss further. 


For others... No. I won't do 5 for $10. Give me proper offers please.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How many do you have left?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't count but... 10+


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How much would you take for all of them?


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to take 5. Thanks!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunshine, I've sent you a pm. I'm not sure exactly how many there are..


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. pick up in Surrey.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

can i still get this wknd?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill be here until 4 pm for sure. Sent you a pm


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

A bunch have been picked up. I did a very rough count. Probably 11 or so left


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill be home until 4pm tomorrow. Less than 10 left


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

They're growing and growing. Lots of interest but no commitments. Schedule a meeting in before Friday!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

bump for good looking bn and easy guy to deal with... these little guys are doing an amzing job on my tank and growing like weeds


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

last day to set up a meeting for the weekend! otherwise you're waiting until next weekend.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Are these L144?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

no. L144 have black eyes and are not albino.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

taking pick up appointments for Sunday! I won't be checking BCA tomorrow. PM me to schedule a time!


----------

